# Atlas Climático Digital



## Minho (7 Jul 2006 às 23:54)

Estive à procura no nosso forum e não encontrei referência a este site por isso aqui vai:
A Universidade Autonoma de Barcelona disponibilizou um Atlas Climático Digital da Península Ibérica com informação climática. É possível ver temperaturas máximas, mínimas, pluviosidade por mês ou ano de toda a PI. Uma ferramenta interessante:
http://opengis.uab.es/wms/iberia/mms/index.htm


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jul 2006 às 00:33)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Estive à procura no nosso forum e não encontrei referência a este site por isso aqui vai:
> A Universidade Autonoma de Barcelona disponibilizou um Atlas Climático Digital da Península Ibérica com informação climática. É possível ver temperaturas máximas, mínimas, pluviosidade por mês ou ano de toda a PI. Uma ferramenta interessante:
> http://opengis.uab.es/wms/iberia/mms/index.htm



Já conhecia Minho...

É bastante interessante...e tenho ideia que ja tinha colocado aqui no forum..se calhar foi na altura do apagão....Ou então comentei com alguem que nao foi daqui...
Deixa lá...de qql maneira ainda bem que o colocaste aqui


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Jul 2006 às 08:42)

Tb já conhecia!
é uma boa ferramenta, pena é que tenham sido os espanhois a produzir e n os portugueses! 
Os portugueses n o fasem pra portugal qto mais pra P. Iberica


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 12:28)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Já conhecia Minho...
> 
> É bastante interessante...e tenho ideia que ja tinha colocado aqui no forum..se calhar foi na altura do apagão....Ou então comentei com alguem que nao foi daqui...
> Deixa lá...de qql maneira ainda bem que o colocaste aqui



acho que sei quem foi esse comentário?


----------



## Fil (10 Jul 2006 às 15:03)

Eu não conhecia e o site é excelente mesmo! Obrigado!


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jul 2006 às 17:34)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> acho que sei quem foi esse comentário?



Não me lembro....foi para ti ?? heehhe..preciso de uma memoria nova...


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 17:48)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Não me lembro....foi para ti ?? heehhe..preciso de uma memoria nova...


Estás a precisar de descansar da programação


----------



## tozequio (10 Jul 2006 às 18:15)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Estás a precisar de descansar da programação



Ou de uma RAM extra...


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jul 2006 às 23:04)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Estás a precisar de descansar da programação



Por acaso preciso de férias....vamos la ver se consigo ter...


----------

